# Corriente Saddle opinions and reviews



## paul333

I am wanting to get a corriente wade saddle, just looking for experiences people have had with corriente saddles and reviews if possible. I would like to hear from actually owners or past owners and people who have had dirrect experience with these saddles. No haters please. Thanks for any info


----------



## smrobs

My brother got his Corriente more than 8 years ago when he was working in a feedlot. Since then, he has used it on dozens of horses and put it through more wear and tear than most folks would be able to put a saddle through in an entire lifetime. It is still in perfect working shape, though it does have a few places where it's been torn up in one mess or another. He's roped and doctored countless thousands of cattle on it. Because he liked his so much, I asked to borrow it for a short time to decide if I wanted to go with Corriente for the new saddle that I was needing. I fell in love with his so I ordered one of my own almost 2 years ago.

I've been using mine every day, almost all day long on countless different horses. It fits them all well and I've never had a horse get sored from it. I use it to break in all the colts that I train because it's one of the most secure and comfortable saddles I've ever had. The quality is great, especially for the price, and I'll likely never go with another company for my saddles unless I get to the point where I have to have a custom tree built.

I've used mine on everything from a 13.1 hand Shetland/Quarter horse cross to my 16.1 hand Belgian/QH cross and numerous Quarter horses off all builds in between. I'm even currently using it on a 13.3 hand QH mule. It fits well, works well, and they seem to like it.


----------



## COWCHICK77

If I have said it once I have said it two dozen times.

I think Corrientes are good saddles.
I know of guys that bought one because they were inexpensive to have something work in while their main saddle got shipped off to get repaired. And they ended up being very surprised of how it fit a wide variety of horses and didn't sore. Same as smrobs, getting rode all day and roped out of.

The feedlot my husband worked at used to buy quite a few of them and sell them to the young guys looking for a job and didn't have a saddle or if they showed up with some stapled together cardboard junk. At this paticular feedlot you were cut a string of "company" horses.

I highly recommend them.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

I have a corriente barrel saddle...I am not a fan of it. If it wasn't a trophy saddle I won I wouldn't own it. The stirrups are to free swinging and it pushes my feet back and pops me forward. Not a fan of them...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms

Is it true they are only FQHBs?


----------



## Poseidon

bsms said:


> Is it true they are only FQHBs?


Yes, and only with a 7" gullet.

I have a Corriente barrel saddle. I have never barrel raced in it, so I can't confirm BRL's review of it above. I just prefer to ride in barrel saddles and I read reviews of them that Smrobs posted, so I talked to her about them and ordered one myself. I was quite pleased with the quality for what I paid for it. I have also not received any complaints from my mare or any other horse I have ridden with it.


----------

